# 3rd attempt on rehandling Hattory HD petty



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 8, 2014)

Along with Fujiwara FKM, this Hattory HD 120mm petty was among my first Japanese kitchen knives. I liked fit and finish on Hattory but but performance wise I always preferred Fujiwara. So I decided to rehandle it and use as gift for relatives or friends. Back then I had no materials to be used for spacers and pins. So just a basic wooden handle.







To say the truth, it wasn't better then original handle, but I was pretty happy with it back then. Later I rehandled Fujiwara and it came out much better. So I decided to make another handle for Hattory.






Second version featured Karelian Birch burl, curved "ferrule" and some spacers. I liked the style, but there were few quite serious mistakes and I knew I could do better. So I knocked it off and started from scratch. 






I decided to try converting it to WA because original length was quite small even for my small hands. So for the third attempt I used remains of gidgee block from Konosuke rehandle. But I made a different, more glossy finish. And used a very controversial spacer.
I love the look of gidgee here. But that spacer I have no idea what I was thinking about when designed this. 
With this handle the knife became feather light. And longer handle feels better in hand. But that spacer 











I'll leave it for another week or two and decide if this handle will stay or be replaced with something less controversial.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 8, 2014)

It's definitely 'different', it reminds me of a Licorice Allsort:biggrin: 
It's good to try different things, I am the same as you and can't decide what to make of it, one minute I think 'yes' and one minute 'no', I like black and yellow together on most things, maybe call it your 'Hattori Wasp'


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 8, 2014)

Hattory Wasp is a nice name indeed! 
I was thinking of posting photo into Dave's "what's wrong with wa makers", but decided not to add heat to that thread


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 8, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Hattory Wasp is a nice name indeed!
> I was thinking of posting photo into Dave's "what's wrong with wa makers", but decided not to add heat to that thread



Yeah I think that one might raise his blood pressure a little:biggrin:


----------



## ecchef (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd leave it alone. It's unique and quite good looking!


----------



## erikz (Mar 8, 2014)

If you take it off i might want to take it of your hands. PM me if you do.

Id leave it on if I were you, very pretty handle!


----------



## mhenry (Mar 9, 2014)

I like it keep it


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yellow would definitely not be my first or second choice, but it works well enough. Looks a bit like color coding knives for different purposes....so just make an entire set of "interesting" colors.


----------

